# T-Shirts to Showcase Your London Love



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

You can see the whole article inculding images here.

*The Clash*
The Clash’s “London Calling” single is pretty iconic, still gracing radio stations and music channels to this very day. That’s not the only gracing going on though, plenty of real life human beings can be found reppin’ a T-shirt created on the back of the song.

*Red Bus*
London is famed for several methods of transport. On one hand there’s the Underground, on the second hand there are those black cabs and then the third hand (clocks have three hands too) throws up the red bus, which comes in double-decker form – not the chocolate bar. If the latter is your favourite, prove it with this tee.

*The Royal Family*
If you’re a Royalist we’d advise you not to show it by purchasing a Royal Family T-shirt. As this effort shows, the selection is not the best. Instead, stick to tea towels and china cups.

*Big Ben*
If you really love Big Ben, like, really, really love it, then you would definitely wear this plain T-shirt with the man himself printed on the front.

*I Love London*
I love New York I love Paris I love Barcelona All wrong, what you really love is London. So demonstrate it with an “I Love London” tee; they’re even available in his and hers. Perfect.

*David Bowie*
Perhaps you don’t want to broadcast your love London in a T-shirt that necessarily draws obvious connotations of the city. Why not wear a David Bowie T-shirt then? That link doesn’t really work does it…

_Which T-shirt would you choose to show your London love? Or maybe the above shows there’s a gap in the market perhaps, in which case…_


----------

